# Looking for a great guide to settion up my home theater



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There really is not just one particular guide persay out there. You can look at the set ups at http://avsforums.com to see if there is anything there that fits what you want to do.

You really have to assess the needs & the room (ie multi-purpose, or dedicated home theater room).


----------



## smallcrpt (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.avsforum.com/


----------



## dlp710 (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.diymovierooms.com is the best resource out there for the DIY'er.


----------

